# Where are your miracles?



## earl40 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have often heard various reformed teachers say that one of retorts to Martin Luther was "Where are your miracles?"

Does anyone have a direct quote of such?

The reason I ask is because I have read of various ways The Lord has worked the miraculous among Reformed Christians, which I am not disputing, because if so we now can answer the charge that God works with us Protestants today when He seems fit.

PS. I am partial to the reply that used to be made by holding up the bible and saying "Here they are".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 23, 2010)

From Calvin's Prefatory address in his Institutes (referring to the Roman Catholic Church):


> 3. In demanding miracles from us, they act dishonestly; for we have not coined some new gospel, but retain the very one the truth of which is confirmed by all the miracles which Christ and the apostles ever wrought. But they have a peculiarity which we have not - they can confirm their faith by constant miracles down to the present day! Nay rather, they allege miracles which might produce wavering in minds otherwise well disposed; they are so frivolous and ridiculous, so vain and false.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you Rich.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2010)

Today in class one of the chaplains wanted us to go around the table and share a miracle that we'd witnessed. As it turned out, I was the last person to have a turn. These guys were saying things like, "The things they can do here with prosthetics... that's a miracle." and "A baby." and "The beauty of the sunrise."

After all that drivel, I had to swallow some bile, and then I flatly said that I'd never witnessed a miracle and that neither had they, and that instead of cheapening the meaning of what truly is miraculous by attributing the label to amazing and wonderful providences, we should just be honest and say that we've not seen a miracle. That way we retain our credibility instead of sounding like sentimental girls. 
That didn't go over too well. So then I said, "ok... a mother's love." Then they were happy again.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 24, 2010)

You don't play well with others.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 24, 2010)

I think every minute I go without sinning is a miracle. So I would say I have seen a couple of miracles.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> You don't play well with others.


 
Oh, I do... I really do. I just every now and then am wearied by those who presume to minister in Christ's name being, well, not the best and the brightest.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know about miracles, but I see astounding providences from the Lord's hand every day.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2010)

Wayne said:


> I don't know about miracles, but I see astounding providences from the Lord's hand every day.


 
Amen, and they are both marvelous and abundant!


----------



## Andres (Aug 25, 2010)

salvation is a miracle. I'm a witness of it and most of you are too.


----------



## captivewill (Aug 25, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Today in class one of the chaplains wanted us to go around the table and share a miracle that we'd witnessed. As it turned out, I was the last person to have a turn. These guys were saying things like, "The things they can do here with prosthetics... that's a miracle." and "A baby." and "The beauty of the sunrise."
> 
> After all that drivel, I had to swallow some bile, and then I flatly said that I'd never witnessed a miracle and that neither had they, and that instead of cheapening the meaning of what truly is miraculous by attributing the label to amazing and wonderful providences, we should just be honest and say that we've not seen a miracle. That way we retain our credibility instead of sounding like sentimental girls.
> That didn't go over too well. So then I said, "ok... a mother's love." Then they were happy again.


 
I agree with your approach entirely. At the same time every regeneration is most emphatically a miracle of the highest order.
And additionnally the book of galatians has Paul posing a similiar question.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 25, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > You don't play well with others.
> ...



I don't see anywhere in Army regs where a CH has to be the best or brightest.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 25, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> So then I said, "ok... a mother's love." Then they were happy again.


----------

